# Winterizing, Compressed Air Or Antifreeze



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Just curious how many use the compressed air method and how many use the antifeeze method and if any body does both when winterizing there camper.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

compressed ... little antifreeze in p traps


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So where is the poll?


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

forgot to say i decided on the antifreeze method.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Both...I run antifreeze through the lines and pump, put a little in each trap, then I drain it out the low points and blow the rest out...then I dump what I drained out of the lines down the toilet so we can use it in the winter for our 2-3 trips up to our seasonal site.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I use the compressed air method. It tastes better the next time we go camping...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Antifreeze. I don't trust that compressed air is going to get all the water out.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Antifreeze


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Compressed air.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Both. Compressed air first, then I run antifreeze thru the lines.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Compressed air and a little anti-freeze in the p-traps


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Compressed air and a little anti-freeze in the p-traps......works GREAT!!! Tastes good in the spring too.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I use both - compressed air and then anti-freeze - gives me piece of mind....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Antifreeze. And the Nimitz uses almost a full two gallons for all the lines, and p-traps.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

+1 Air then antifreeze down traps.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I blow out the lines. No antifreeze at all. I use my Outback all year round so I blow out the lines after every trip. I then leave all the faucets open along with my low point drains.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Compressed air and a little anti-freeze in the p-traps


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

compressed air, and pink in the traps


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I sell glycol so you know my choice.. the only way to be sure..


----------



## goforet (Sep 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just curious how many use the compressed air method and how many use the antifeeze method and if any body does both when winterizing there camper.


Antifreeze


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I just blow out the lines. ---Mike


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Compressed air and antifreeze in the traps


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

+2 Air then antifreeze in the traps, I also leave all the faucets open, water heater plug out and drain open, and low point drain plugs open just in case.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

i blow out the lines, then pump in the pink...bypassing the HW heater of course...


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Air then antifreeze.


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

Antifreeze.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I do it all. Bypass the water heater and fresh water tank, and drain them. Blow out the lines. Run anti-freeze through all taps, including camp kitchen and toilet. Then blow out the anti-freeze. Then remove the traps and dump them. Leave all taps open and low point drains removed. After having already thoroughly flushed the black and gray tanks, I drive down a back road with the valves open and let any water that may not have drained, get sloshed out.

I got lazy the second year I winterized our boat, and split the water heater. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Blow out the lines with air. I dont understand why some blow out the lines then add anti freeze?







Once you blow out the lines there is no need for anything else except a little pink in the p-traps


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We camp all winter here in Texas so I find it easiest to just blow the lines and pink the p-traps when the weather forecast is going below freezing for an extended amount of time...


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Pink stuff.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think you see the common theme here...those of us in mild climates typically only blow out the lines. Those is harsh winter locations (ie...below freeze for long periods of time) go with antifreeze.


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

Compressed air, takes about an hour going around to each tap multiple times and blowing out till there is no mist. Have done it for the last 10 years up here in Canada with no problems (Knock on wood). Antifreeze in traps.

Boomer


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

This was my first time winterizing and being in Minnesota I wanted to be sure it was done right. So, I blew out the lines first and then pumped in antifreeze (skipping hot water tank and fresh water tank).

Before the pink stuff showed up at the faucets there was still some water that came thru so I'm glad I did the extra step. I guess I must not have blown the lines out well enough or 30psi wasn't enough to clear all the water.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ish said:


> This was my first time winterizing and being in Minnesota I wanted to be sure it was done right. So, I blew out the lines first and then pumped in antifreeze (skipping hot water tank and fresh water tank).
> 
> Before the pink stuff showed up at the faucets there was still some water that came thru so I'm glad I did the extra step. I guess I must not have blown the lines out well enough or 30psi wasn't enough to clear all the water.


I know everyone says not to exceed 30psi, but i do mine at 55-60 psi as what max water pressure regulators are for your incoming city water connections........ KNOCK ON WOOD, i have done this for 7 years on three different campers with out incident.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

Air and anti freeze in traps and toilet. Also remove the hose from toilet flush valve and drain. Froze one.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

blow out the lines, then pump in the pink...bypassing the water heater... some in the traps.
I do it because I can. Gives me something to do for an hour or so...

Ok so here is a question... What about those valves on the gray and black tanks that we rely on to dump the trailer, anyone make sure those have some pink stuff around them???


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I use compressed air and put pink in the traps. Didn't know about the need need for the stuff in the traps. I got lucky with my last camper. Just compressed air and nothing in the traps, no problem. My Outback, however, was a different story. Bought it October 2010. Brought it home, never used it. Just compressed air nothing in the traps. This spring I had a cracked trap under the sink and cracked toilet hose.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Just wondering how many think to blow out the black tank flusher. I did, because I wondered if it could be damaged by freezing.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Just had another question pop into my head. If you only blow out the lines, what about the water in the pump? I'm betting that even running it dry, there will still be some water left hanging around it. By pumping antifreeze, the pump is protected. It probably wouldn't matter in mild climates, but a couple weeks of well below freezing might cause trouble.

On our boat, I used to disconnect the lines from the pump after I was done running the antifreeze. There was always quite a bit of pink that ran into the bilge. That was after I replaced the original pump, because after a few years it started to cycle every couple of minutes. We got into the habit of turning off the power to the pump whenever it wasn't needed. With draining the lines, the new pump still worked great after ten years.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

IVE always done the anti-freeze method. never had a problem.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Not many live in a harsher winter climate than me and I use the compressor method. I hate the flavour of the antifreeze all winter.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

duggy said:


> Just wondering how many think to blow out the black tank flusher. I did, because I wondered if it could be damaged by freezing.


Very good question, I used this to clean out the black tank a couple weeks ago. Think I might run some compressed air through this line just to be save.

Thanks for the reminder!

DAN


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jake said:


> Ok so here is a question... What about those valves on the gray and black tanks that we rely on to dump the trailer, anyone make sure those have some pink stuff around them???


I figure enough pink goes down the drains to give some level of protection. As I stated in an earlier post here, I take the trailer for a little drive down a back road, with the valves open, so any "water" that's still in the tanks can slosh out. They have to be pretty much dry when I store it.


----------



## Blaque (May 14, 2009)

duggy said:


> Ok so here is a question... What about those valves on the gray and black tanks that we rely on to dump the trailer, anyone make sure those have some pink stuff around them???


I figure enough pink goes down the drains to give some level of protection. As I stated in an earlier post here, I take the trailer for a little drive down a back road, with the valves open, so any "water" that's still in the tanks can slosh out. They have to be pretty much dry when I store it.
[/quote]
So should the black tank be completely empty for winter storage or is it OK to leave a little water, black tank deodorizer
and a little antifreeze in there?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Blaque said:


> So should the black tank be completely empty for winter storage or is it OK to leave a little water, black tank deodorizer
> and a little antifreeze in there?


Ideally the tank should be empty enough to leave the valve open. If not water can lay against the valve and freeze/thaw and can damage the seals.

If not empty then it should have enough pink to minimize the chance of it freezing solid.

I drain and leave my tank valves open all winter.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Ideally the tank should be empty enough to *leave the valve open*. If not water can lay against the valve and freeze/thaw and can damage the seals.


I was always told that you should never let the seal dry out. Allowing the seal to dry out (in my opinion) would allow the seal to crack and lead to further problems down the road. Since our first camper many years ago, I have always kept water mixed with antifreeze in the black tank and straight antifreeze on top of the valve, keeping the seal moistened and have never had a problem.


----------



## Blaque (May 14, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> Ideally the tank should be empty enough to *leave the valve open*. If not water can lay against the valve and freeze/thaw and can damage the seals.


I was always told that you should never let the seal dry out. Allowing the seal to dry out (in my opinion) would allow the seal to crack and lead to further problems down the road. Since our first camper many years ago, I have always kept water mixed with antifreeze in the black tank and straight antifreeze on top of the valve, keeping the seal moistened and have never had a problem.
[/quote]
Well I have antifreeze in there with the water so I'll just leave it like it is, thx guys.


----------

